# Buddy for starting Cambridge ?



## CLH_X3

Right, I really want to start Cambridge tomorrow! 
I have the stuff ... Is anyone else starting ? 
I have about 40lbs to lose ... 
I really need to shift some weight I'm so unhappy ATM with my weight it makes me feel down all the time!!!
Anyone want to join me ?! Please?!


:happydance: Cambridge Support Group :happydance:

*CLH_X3* 

Starting Weight: 192lbs/13.10lbs :nope:
Target Weight 150lbs/10.10lbs(52lbs to lose):winkwink:
Height: 5'7 
Start Date 
22nd Sept 2010 - 192lbs​


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really want to start Cambridge, but i have no idea were to start!


----------



## CLH_X3

If you look on there website, it will give you consultants in your area, u call on and they will discuss everything with you n let you have th stuff I'd your suitable for it :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Orderd the book :) Im really nervous about doing it (No idea why)

When are you starting?


----------



## CLH_X3

I got some stuff already so whenever rli ... Wednesday would be a good day though lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I read on the website, you should try and prepare for it by lowering calorie intake to make it a little easier when you start.


----------



## CLH_X3

xMissxZoiex said:


> I read on the website, you should try and prepare for it by lowering calorie intake to make it a little easier when you start.

when i done it before for 3 weeks i never done that, I just meet the consultant and got the stuff and started doing it x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think i will bother with that either then lol as soon as my book arives im going to start doing it! :D x


----------



## CLH_X3

xMissxZoiex said:


> I dont think i will bother with that either then lol as soon as my book arives im going to start doing it! :D x

woooooooo go us :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hopefully it will be here tomorrow! :D And i can start wednesday with you! :D


----------



## edinsam

I started yesterday - can I join?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Edinsam! WOW Size 22 to a 12 in 5 months is amazing!!

Do you mind if i ask you a few questions about it?
Did you worry about having loose skin because the weightloss was so fast?, Im realyl worried about this.
What was the hunger like the first few days?
xxxx


----------



## chele

Hi Ladies
Can I join too
I meet my counsellor tomorrow and am a bit nervous but excited. I've done Lipotrim twice and lost 30lbs the first time and 22lbs the second.
I need to lose more than that so need to be in it for the long haul.

I'm super worried about loose skin especially because I had a c-section nearly 6 months ago and have a stomach there I never used to have. I think I need to save my pennies for a tummy tuck :sick:


----------



## CLH_X3

Right girlies, that would be great if you all joined! 

I'm officially starting tomorrow so everyone plz update day to day, week to week and when your finding it hard .. Post for support!!!!

We ca go it ... 

Who thinks it be a good idea to do a week to week update with the weight we lose, starting weight etc ? 

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh its deffintly a good idea! I would love to read how you are doing! I will try and do one aswell :) x


----------



## edinsam

:flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im really excited about it now!, Im thinking of starting Yoga classes ive been doing them on the wii fit but i think classes might be better.

I want to start swimming again soon but feel tooo fat in my swimsuit lol

Hopefully my book will be here tomorrow and i can start! :D xxxx


----------



## edinsam

Ooh miss z hope your book here soon too. You go for it xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

I totally understand what you mean about the first few days!! ... there murder

Im on day 1 of the cambridge and I want to eat!! Im just about to have a soup for dinner ...

I find the hardest part is when i get home, I can go all day and il be fine but as soon as I get home its like hell :devil: Im a picker so I just want to pick!! .. I know though if i do the first day I will do it!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken and mushroom soup = YUM 

I just wanted to eat a minute ago but instead I came on here to post and now as sad as it sounds I feel much better and dont want anything beacuse I want to lose weight!!!!!

Im going for a run tonight (Light jog/walk:haha:) with my OH.. and tomorrow iv got water areobics... 

Im going to need help today:thumbup::nope:

*****

Right if everyone could please give me there *Starting weight/Target Weight & how tall you are *(In lbs or stones please not KG)... I will update once a week for everyone on how much they have lost that week and how much they have got to lose still..

If anyone (Up to you) wants to take there hip, waist, thigh etc mesurements feel free to and i will add them and update them once every couple weeks for you all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im just about to weigh myself on the wii my mother seems to think that its out by a few lbs i will try do my measurements aswell :) may even throw in a picture :haha:

I know i have about 80lbs to lose though


----------



## fairy_gem

Hey, 

If you reduce your carb intake a week or so before it will lesson the carb withdrawal side effects when you start....headaches etc.

I'm toying with the idea of doing it again.

Good luck 

x


----------



## CLH_X3

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im just about to weigh myself on the wii my mother seems to think that its out by a few lbs i will try do my measurements aswell :) may even throw in a picture :haha:
> 
> I know i have about 80lbs to lose though


Yeah Iv weighed on the wii before and it was a couple out, I think it was because it was on carpet though :shrug:

I was going to do a picture, keep it to myself and then add it as a BEFORE and AFTER thing when i have finished! :) :flower:

mines 42 pounds hun :flower: we can do it!!!!!!!

just eating a soup now before my meeting at 2pm at work lol

***

Fairy - Thats what the consultant told me but Im big on chocolate and not carbs so I didnt cut down LOL...


----------



## fairy_gem

To those who have done it before...

I have tried it twice and both times exactly the same thing happens, day 1-3 i feel on top of the world, not hungry at all. Day 4 onwards i feel hungry (real hunger) and awful, i become really emotional to the point of a little bit looney, i did go a bit mad. I didn't lose in the second week either. My consultant said it doesn't work for some people???. 
But i am thinking of doing it again, I don't know what to do, have you heard of this happening to anyone as i know its usually the other way round, bad then good. Plus as i have PCOS its likely i will lose less a week than the normal.

x


----------



## chele

Hey ladies
Well just had my first shake - fruits of the forest. It was ok actually, but I could taste banana in it and I hate banana. When I was on Lipotrim I could only stomach the chocolate so had choc 3 x a day. I was going insane, so am hoping there will be more variety with this one.

I'll start with the details for you:
5' 6.5"
Starting 17st 3lb eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
Target 10st 4lb

xx


----------



## orange-sox

Hello Ladies!

I've just come off cambridge due to an injury at work, but will be back on it as soon as I'm off all my painkillers! It definately helps to have a buddy or two to keep in touch with x


----------



## chele

So two shakes down and I have to say they are way nicer than the Lipotrim shakes so am really pleased. I had mint choc for dinner. I used to make mint choc on LT but it still wasn't as nice.

Ask me again in 12 weeks if I like mint choc


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YAY My book came today! Im going to have a read through it today and im starting tomorrow!! & I will post my stats either later or tomorrow, because we are going to a show tonight & Dont know whaat time we will be in :)


----------



## CLH_X3

i USED TO LOVE THE TOMOTO FLAVOUR .. NOW I HATE IT... MAKES ME FEEL SICK :nope::growlmad:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My book came today & im officiall starting on Monday, Im going to have a read through it but ive got a super busy weekend so its going to take a while to read lol


----------



## edinsam

Keep it up girls. If you can get through the first week you are half way there!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WOW 8 lbs in 5 days! Well done you!! :D x


----------



## edinsam

Thanks Miss Z. You will be the same


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im sure you will!! :D


----------



## edinsam

have you read all your book now hun and ready to start?


----------



## CLH_X3

i ate some chocolate today :( :nope:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

edinsam said:


> have you read all your book now hun and ready to start?

I havnt even started ive been super busy, Were having a Car boot sale tomorrow & my DF thinks its more important to play Plants vs Zombies than get stuff together :haha:



CLH_X3 said:


> i ate some chocolate today :( :nope:

Its ok, We will pretend it didnt happend and carry on as normal! :D xxx


----------



## emsiee

Hi Ladies, Can I join you?
Im 2 weeks into it and its going really well, (Im doing the 810 calorie programme, not sole source) Ive lost 10lb in 2 weeks....well chuffed! I have 1 stone to lose now by the end of October ...:thumbup:
Its bloody hard, but once you get past the 1st 3 days, Id say its much easier. A little tip, lower your calorie intake a few days before you start.


Good Luck everyone x


----------



## edinsam

queenemsie said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join you?
> Im 2 weeks into it and its going really well, (Im doing the 810 calorie programme, not sole source) Ive lost 10lb in 2 weeks....well chuffed! I have 1 stone to lose now by the end of October ...:thumbup:
> Its bloody hard, but once you get past the 1st 3 days, Id say its much easier. A little tip, lower your calorie intake a few days before you start.
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone x[/
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome queenemsie!

Ive not even opened my book yet! been super super busy! Did a car boot this morning. Went really well and made £70 on things i was just going to bin! Go me :haha:


----------



## chele

Hey all
Sneaky weigh in this morning and lost 5.4lbs in 3 days. I must not be tempted to get on them again in case I don't lose more so will wait until my official weigh in morning (thursday) and then see what they say
But already I'm feeling a lot better, even slimmer

I got my old jeans out this morning which are my incentive


----------



## chele

CLH_X3 said:


> i ate some chocolate today :( :nope:

What did you have? Was it good. Just have choc shake and pretend it's melted choc


----------



## chele

PS I'm fricking freezing. brrrrrr


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am absolutly freeezing aswell!! It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cold this morning when i got out of bed this morning at 5.30 lol Ive been sitting under my covers trying to warm up! x


----------



## chele

I think the weight loss combined with the pants weather just isn't helping
And my parents are in Sardinia and it's boiling. Grrrrrr

Well I resisted the temptation for a sneak weigh in this morning.


----------



## emsiee

Morning people, How is everyone doing?

Are you lot doing the sole source? If you are, you have more determination than me, I tried it for a few days but couldnt do it at all...I found it very difficult.

I had one of those cereal bar type things this morning and ive gotta say, they are really nice, much better than the soups and the packet shakes...:sick:

Im living on the porridge and the ready made milkshakes at the moment, there all I can stomach.


----------



## chele

queenemsie said:


> Morning people, How is everyone doing?
> 
> Are you lot doing the sole source? If you are, you have more determination than me, I tried it for a few days but couldnt do it at all...I found it very difficult.
> 
> I had one of those cereal bar type things this morning and ive gotta say, they are really nice, much better than the soups and the packet shakes...:sick:
> 
> Im living on the porridge and the ready made milkshakes at the moment, there all I can stomach.

Yep am doing Soul Source.
TBH I'm not hungry at all, only the occassional pang. And the shakes are great - a thousand times better than Lipotrim and getting better each day.
OMG though the porridge is awful :sick:
I am trying the bars in a couple of weeks. What flavour did you have? Which are the nicest?

So are you doing Stage 2 or what?


----------



## CLH_X3

Well i was doing ok on soul source, until i had a chocolate and give in :dohh::dohh::dohh:

It was galaxy! .. nom nom nom! ... :winkwink:

I think i might start again tomorrow, I only put 2lbs out of the 4 back on ... 

new start daye for me then !! :growlmad:


----------



## amazed

Im starting again on the 13 oct, I did it for 7 days a few weeks back but got really ill (dunno if it was the diet or just coincidence) aso now i have passed my driving test (wanted to focus on one thing at a time) im now gonna focus and do it ;)_


----------



## Helabela

hi all, can i join in? I have my meeting with my consultant on Wednesday evening so official start date this thursday. I need to loose 2 stone quickly and am hoping the cambridge diet will give me a kick start into eating healthy forever but i need a quick weight loss first then il have more confidence to go out and do excersise. Im currently 15 stone exact which is 1 stone heavier than what i was before pregnant. Once i get to 13 stone i will happily eat healthy and let the weight reduce more gradually. Im aiming at a loss of 3 stone by summer next year, il be really happy at that. I tried cambridge diet last year for 2 weeks but had to uit when i got pregnant! I lost 10lb in 2 weeks.


----------



## chele

Hey new people.
Nice to see you Helabela!

Day 6 and I feel on top of the world. I never felt this good on Lipotrim. What's going on??

I was bad though and had a sneaky weigh in - 7.4lbs down so far. Woop, although hoping for more of a loss by Thursday (lost 12lb the first week the second time I did LT)

But boy oh boy the donkey breath is making me uberparanoid


----------



## CLH_X3

chele said:


> Hey new people.
> Nice to see you Helabela!
> 
> Day 6 and I feel on top of the world. I never felt this good on Lipotrim. What's going on??
> 
> I was bad though and had a sneaky weigh in - 7.4lbs down so far. Woop, although hoping for more of a loss by Thursday (lost 12lb the first week the second time I did LT)
> 
> But boy oh boy the donkey breath is making me uberparanoid

GO GO YOU!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

Iv started again today at 13st 9lbs! ... AHHHH 

and WELCOME NEW PEOPLE, I started this yet im doing crap LOL!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

chele said:


> But boy oh boy *the donkey breath is making me uberparanoid*

That made me Laugh :haha:


Welcome to all the new ladies! :D

I have yet to take my book out the packaging :blush: but i have been reducing my calorie intake and ive lost 2lbs in the past three days just by doing that. Im having trouble trying to get my DF on board with the diet... He thinks im perfect the way i am and he really wants me to stay the size i am (Me thinks He has a Fat Fetish).... Im really flatterd by it and i dont want to be 'skinny' i just want to be how i was when we met lol
And he bought a Pizza Home the other night and i had two slices :blush: i was nice but really salty!! Ive never had Salty Pizza before :haha: Hes a bad bad man lol
Im trying to convince him that it wont lead to anything more ... Hes worried about eating disorders and things like that....

I dont know lol Men ay!


----------



## emsiee

chele said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Morning people, How is everyone doing?
> 
> Are you lot doing the sole source? If you are, you have more determination than me, I tried it for a few days but couldnt do it at all...I found it very difficult.
> 
> I had one of those cereal bar type things this morning and ive gotta say, they are really nice, much better than the soups and the packet shakes...:sick:
> 
> Im living on the porridge and the ready made milkshakes at the moment, there all I can stomach.
> 
> Yep am doing Soul Source.
> TBH I'm not hungry at all, only the occassional pang. And the shakes are great - a thousand times better than Lipotrim and getting better each day.
> OMG though the porridge is awful :sick:
> I am trying the bars in a couple of weeks. What flavour did you have? Which are the nicest?
> 
> So are you doing Stage 2 or what?Click to expand...

Yes Im doing the 810 plan, I got just under 1 stone to lose now, Ive got the Cranberry bars which I find the nicest, although Ive got Toffee flavour which I havent tried yet. I must say Ive cheated a bit this week...:dohh: I just had a piece of bread...:nope:


----------



## chele

What are the bars like? Are there any I should stay away from? I've got one to try as can't have them for another 2 weeks but not tried it yet. Am intrigued


----------



## Helabela

hey, i have brought my 1st weeks supply and looking forward to it. Its great that they do ready made cartons of shake now so i can take one out with me when i go out all day! my aim is to loose 7lb in the first week, thats what i lost when i was on it before. If its more il be super pleased! i weighed heavier than i thought so not so pleased about that butit makes me more detirmined. Hubby was shocked at the cost of it but said if its going to make me happy he's happy!


----------



## emsiee

chele said:


> What are the bars like? Are there any I should stay away from? I've got one to try as can't have them for another 2 weeks but not tried it yet. Am intrigued

There ok I suppose, better than the porridge and soups. Ive only got 2 flavours, cranberry and toffee so cant comment on the others.:shrug:

Helabla, Its is expensive isnt it? But the way I see it is if someone said you could lose a stone for £200 quid, you would give it them wouldnt you? I would, no question! :flower:

Im getting weighed in 2 days and have only lost 2lb up to now...:( Not happy about that....


----------



## Helabela

queenemsie said:


> Helabla, Its is expensive isnt it? But the way I see it is if someone said you could lose a stone for £200 quid, you would give it them wouldnt you? I would, no question! :flower:
> 
> Im getting weighed in 2 days and have only lost 2lb up to now...:( Not happy about that....

yes good point, i eat out a lot anyway so its not going to make too much difference money wise! Plus im hoping il loose a stone by the time i have paid £100 not £200!! lol, hope im not aiming too high. Im starving right now but am waiting till 9am for my first shake! Quite excited!

i hope you loose more than that is it your first week? maybe you will see the difference the week after :)


----------



## emsiee

Helabela said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Helabla, Its is expensive isnt it? But the way I see it is if someone said you could lose a stone for £200 quid, you would give it them wouldnt you? I would, no question! :flower:
> 
> Im getting weighed in 2 days and have only lost 2lb up to now...:( Not happy about that....
> 
> yes good point, i eat out a lot anyway so its not going to make too much difference money wise! Plus im hoping il loose a stone by the time i have paid £100 not £200!! lol, hope im not aiming too high. Im starving right now but am waiting till 9am for my first shake! Quite excited!
> 
> i hope you loose more than that is it your first week? maybe you will see the difference the week after :)Click to expand...

Im sure you`ll lose a stone quickly..:thumbup: How much weight do you wanna lose altogther? 

Im on my 3rd week now...I ve lost 10lb altogether, but it doesnt wanna come off this week! you tend to find you will lose the most in your first week so good luck! xx


----------



## Helabela

queenemsie said:


> Helabela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Helabla, Its is expensive isnt it? But the way I see it is if someone said you could lose a stone for £200 quid, you would give it them wouldnt you? I would, no question! :flower:
> 
> Im getting weighed in 2 days and have only lost 2lb up to now...:( Not happy about that....
> 
> yes good point, i eat out a lot anyway so its not going to make too much difference money wise! Plus im hoping il loose a stone by the time i have paid £100 not £200!! lol, hope im not aiming too high. Im starving right now but am waiting till 9am for my first shake! Quite excited!
> 
> i hope you loose more than that is it your first week? maybe you will see the difference the week after :)Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure you`ll lose a stone quickly..:thumbup: How much weight do you wanna lose altogther?
> 
> Im on my 3rd week now...I ve lost 10lb altogether, but it doesnt wanna come off this week! you tend to find you will lose the most in your first week so good luck! xxClick to expand...

well im actually 5 stone over weight according to the government standard thingy!! but i dont want to loose that much i dont want to be thin just comfortable. id say 3 and a half stone total!

fist shake was yummy it was toffee and walnut. Vanilla for lunch!!

10lb is excelant in 3 weeks, well done :) i hope mine will be the same.


----------



## chele

Get off the home scales emsie!!!!!!!

Yup the way I see it too re cost is that we spent looooads on eating out and mr tesco, so actually we're saving money

Weigh in in one hour. Am cacking myself!!


----------



## chele

9lbs down and 2 inches off my mahoosive belly!!

:wohoo:

So chuffed!!!


----------



## emsiee

Bloody Hell, Well done!! 9lb is excellent in a week

Im a bugger for the home scales.....:dohh:


----------



## chele

So am I!! I did cheat weigh 3x this week but staying off them now as I don't want to get downhearted.

Can you lock them in a cupboard?

I'm well chuffed with 9lbs. When I did Lipotrim I lose 7lbs the first time I did it and 12 the second so was really happy to be inbetween those two numbers.


----------



## emsiee

chele said:


> So am I!! I did cheat weigh 3x this week but staying off them now as I don't want to get downhearted.
> 
> Can you lock them in a cupboard?
> 
> I'm well chuffed with 9lbs. When I did Lipotrim I lose 7lbs the first time I did it and 12 the second so was really happy to be inbetween those two numbers.

I think I might have to lock them up..lol

Have you found it difficult to stick to or you found it ok?


----------



## chele

Like I just commented on in my weight loss journal - if I don't do this now I never will! I've done something similar twice so know how it works, the basics, what to expect etc and it's very difficult, but I think having a 6 month old who occupies 99% of my thinking power really is actually helping.

I need a regimented diet like this. If I can have food I cheat. So this for me is hardcore but the only thing I've found that I can stick to.

How are you finding it?


----------



## emsiee

Im finding it ok. Some days I have the food at tea time, some days I dont, I 1ll just have 3 products and no food. It has got much easier over the weeks and the hunger has gone now.

I do think the fact that we have babies to look after makes things a lot easier, I have been going for walks with the pram everyday.


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: all,

Can i join?.... I'm on Day 2 of Sole Source and finding it ok so far, shakes arent the most pleasent but i'll cope lol


----------



## emsiee

Hi Pinkbow...:hi:

Course you can join...:flower:

Which shakes are you on? Ready made or the packet stuff? I cant drink the packets at all...living on ready made strawberry flavour with loads of ice at the mo.....


----------



## pinkbow

Yay thanks :)

Currently the packet shakes, and choc mint is winning hands down lol tried a soup and god it was rank lol

are those the tetra bricks you are using?

Ive made a journal too, so stalkers welcome :haha:


----------



## emsiee

pinkbow said:


> Yay thanks :)
> 
> Currently the packet shakes, and choc mint is winning hands down lol tried a soup and god it was rank lol
> 
> are those the tetra bricks you are using?
> 
> Ive made a journal too, so stalkers welcome :haha:

Yes there the ones :thumbup:


----------



## chele

Hey pinkbow!!

I love the mint choc as well - just like melted mint choc chip ice cream to me

Which soup did you try?

Queenemsie - what food do you have?


----------



## pinkbow

Hey chele :) i tried the spicy tomato and tbh it was OK but not the best as it was only warm... so i just downed it.

I'm going to end up with choc mint and thats it at this rate as i just had my last shake... banana :sick: bleurgh that was fowl haha... grand.


----------



## Helabela

glad everyones coping well, i need to do some sort of journal too! Day 1 has gone grat, every time i felt hungry i have had a glass of water and been fine. Your right about the babies making it easier, most definately and the fact that im not stuck behind a desk all day shoud shift more pounds as i walk around the shops and to town etc :D

Chicken & mushroom soup was nice as was the vanilla milkshake at lunch. are you all drinking hot drinks? I have been told i can have balc tea and coffee, i love black coffee so am glad to be able to have a couple of those a day.


----------



## pinkbow

Helabela said:


> glad everyones coping well, i need to do some sort of journal too! Day 1 has gone grat, every time i felt hungry i have had a glass of water and been fine. Your right about the babies making it easier, most definately and the fact that im not stuck behind a desk all day shoud shift more pounds as i walk around the shops and to town etc :D
> 
> Chicken & mushroom soup was nice as was the vanilla milkshake at lunch. are you all drinking hot drinks? I have been told i can have balc tea and coffee, i love black coffee so am glad to be able to have a couple of those a day.

:hi:

i have a journal in the general journal discussion part, we should all make one and stalk, i think it will be good to jot everything down and keep track where we are :)


----------



## Helabela

that sounds great, il be stalking too then! 

erm, im feeling very sick this morning, havent had my shake yet, waiting till 9, i have just had a black coffee. anyone else feel sick on it?


----------



## chele

Yeah I sometimes feel sick but it passes.

I love coffee but can't stand it without milk so no coffee for me a for a while but I do like tea without milk
Can we have green tea? I hope so as I've had two pots this week at Costa.

Tomato soup is nice but really sweet and I noticed on the box it says contains sweeteners. Why is that? Isn't it supposed to be savoury?
I had mushroom for tea last night. Now I don't normally like mushroom soup so wasn't too keen, but am interested to try the chicken and mushroom.

Not even going near banana. I don't like bananas, but for me the fruits of the forest tastes of banana -anyone else think so?


----------



## chele

I'm obsessed with the idea now of needing a tummy tuck once I lose the weight

(Am planning on having one after I have my second child which I hope will be VBAC)
I found this video
The first woman here looks just like me so the image of her after is my inspiration!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAO8R8VfQrQ&feature=related


----------



## xMissxZoiex

chele some of those transformations are amazing!, Once ive had all my children then i want one! :haha:


----------



## pinkbow

I get nauseas sometimes after ive had my shake think its normal and only lasts a few mins thankfully.

i was told i can have black tea/coffee with calorie free sweetners, no fruit tea but peppermint, nettle and green are fine... ive not had any yet im scared it makes me feel hungry!! lol

i didnt find the tomato soup sweet, only a tad spicy and like too strong so might dilute it more next time! got vegetable for tonight, we'll see how that goes!!

said in my journal i weighed myself today, i know i shouldnt but says ive lost 8lbs that cant be right surely???? :wacko:


----------



## Helabela

pinkbow, 8lb? when did you start?


----------



## emsiee

chele said:


> Hey pinkbow!!
> 
> I love the mint choc as well - just like melted mint choc chip ice cream to me
> 
> Which soup did you try?
> 
> Queenemsie - what food do you have?

I have either cod or chicken sprinkled with herbs and spices Ive got in my cupboard with broccolli and cabbage, but Im getting really bored of this now! 
Some times I `ll have either tuna or cottage cheese with little gem lettuce and fat free dressing.

I dont have this everyday though, sometimes I`ll have a porridge for tea.

Btw Chele, go for the toffee flavour bars when you can have them...they are really nice...tastes like a cadburys fudge


----------



## chele

How was the veggie soup pinkbow? I too had veggie for tea. It was ok but mine tasted powdery so might add more water next time and really really mix it

Queenemsie- do you have CD porridge or normal porridge for tea. I can't wait to have some cottage cheese, mmmmm.

Oooo cadburys fudge, can't wait!


----------



## pinkbow

Helebela - I started on wed :shock: dont know if my scales are out, water or what lol im only on day 3!!! 

Chele - I had the veggie soup and i felt the same, felt all grainy in my teeth, not pleasent lol... how warm can we have it aswell? obviously not boiling but can we have it very hot, luke warm isnt the bed haha


----------



## chele

Yeah am sure you can have it as hot as you want. Glad you agree with me on the powdery texture and it's not just me


----------



## emsiee

Chele, I have a CD porridge....Oh to be able to have normal porridge!!!!!!! I agree cottage cheese is the dogs....Every time I feel hungry, I go to the fridge and eat a couple of spoonfulls of this and it curbs my hunger....You can have quite a lot of it on this stage 2...a full tub a day!! (but I dont)

Well ladies, Ive done terrible this week only lost 2lbs but I have cheated a bit so not surprised really. 12lbs in total now which Im really pleased with. I only need to lose another 12 lbs now and Im done!!! :happydance:


----------



## Helabela

god i feel aweful today, have a terrible migrain and keep going hot and cold and my tummy hurts. Im short tempered and feel quite down. Glad its saturday so hubbys here to help with baby otherwise i think i would have cracked today. im not feeling so hungry anymore though thats a good thing.


----------



## emsiee

Helabela said:


> god i feel aweful today, have a terrible migrain and keep going hot and cold and my tummy hurts. Im short tempered and feel quite down. Glad its saturday so hubbys here to help with baby otherwise i think i would have cracked today. im not feeling so hungry anymore though thats a good thing.


Helabela, are you drinking the water it recommends?
Hope u feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Helabela

queenemsie said:


> Helabela said:
> 
> 
> god i feel aweful today, have a terrible migrain and keep going hot and cold and my tummy hurts. Im short tempered and feel quite down. Glad its saturday so hubbys here to help with baby otherwise i think i would have cracked today. im not feeling so hungry anymore though thats a good thing.
> 
> 
> Helabela, are you drinking the water it recommends?
> Hope u feel better soon :flower:Click to expand...

yes, more than it says, its still hurting today, i cant get on with my day like this i feel hungover. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## chele

It should pass honey, try having a cup of tea instead perhaps. 

Well done on the 12lbs emsie- a loss is a loss!!! Wish I had 12 to go :cry:
Can't believe you can stomach the CD porridge :sick:
Do you have to have the low fat cottage cheese or is normal ok (i love longley farm cottage cheese)


----------



## emsiee

chele said:


> It should pass honey, try having a cup of tea instead perhaps.
> 
> Well done on the 12lbs emsie- a loss is a loss!!! Wish I had 12 to go :cry:
> Can't believe you can stomach the CD porridge :sick:
> Do you have to have the low fat cottage cheese or is normal ok (i love longley farm cottage cheese)


No, Its gotta be low fat...I have Tesco`s low fat one...no Longley Farm Im afraid!! I agree though, its gorgeous especially the onion and chive one..:thumbup:


----------



## chele

oh poop, never mind, even the low fat one will still be better than nothing


----------



## pinkbow

Well im on day 6 and i feel soooo much better actually have some energy still feel hungry at times but coping easily with that with water and ive found black tea with calorie free sweetener is actually yummy so yay for a hot drink

How is everyone after the weekend? When are peoples weigh in days?


----------



## chele

My weigh in day is Thursday although I need to try and rearrange the time this week

I am making my friends wedding cupcakes this Thursday and I did a practice run yesterday. It's so amazing how aware you have to be when doing this simple task as the amount of times I had icing on my finger and I was being so careful not to lick it by accident. When I was whisking the icing sugar it puffed up everywhere and I was shouting to my mum "I'm inhaling sugar, help!!"

:rofl:


----------



## whiby

Hi ladies
I've just read this thread because I have been thinking about doing CD but I was a bit nervous about what it involved. I'm still nervous but I really have to do something about my weight so I think I'm going to ring a consultant and see what happens....... EEK!


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: whiby how exciting you might be joining us, i only started last week so not far ahead :)

Chele - :rofl: that made me giggle inhaling sugar!!!! LOL .... the amount of times i find myself tasting my LOs food omg i have to run n spit it out, how disgusting but its such a habbit i have!! i cannot believe i have not had a single bit of food for 6days!! thats crazy... go me!! haha


----------



## chele

:hi: Whiby, and welcome. You can do this, you just need to get into the zone and be serious about weight loss. But it's totally doable

pinkbow-when I did Lipotrim I did 8 weeks and could not believe I had not eaten a single thing for 8 whole weeks. It's crazy stuff. Just shows how much reserves I have :cry:

Day 13 for me, woweee, time is actually flying this time and I am so preoccupied with the house move and my LO that I forget how much food I used to eat sometimes.


----------



## whiby

thanks for the welcome! I have an appointment to see the consultant tonight at 7.30pm - so I am starting tomorrow! Oh my god I am scared - no food!


----------



## pinkbow

whiby said:


> thanks for the welcome! I have an appointment to see the consultant tonight at 7.30pm - so I am starting tomorrow! Oh my god I am scared - no food!

ooo hope your appointment went well hun! How exciting starting tommorrow thats a week to the day i started!... honest hun its realllllly not as bad as you think, im still shocked ive ate no food yet lol


----------



## chele

hope the appointment went well. What have you had as your last bit of food?

Same question to everyone else?
The last thing I ate was some Galaxy Counters. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## whiby

Just had king prawn chow mein om nom nom! :) Well I bought the porridge (i asked for the apple but i've got the original one, if it's gross i'm going back tomorrow to ask for the apple one), a few of the different soups and a couple of shakes - choc, strawberry, vanilla and choc mint. I am expecting it to be very very hard but i'm going to try my best because i am fed up of feeling like a blob.


----------



## pinkbow

hmm last thing i had was a BIG McDonalds for dinner, big galaxy chocolate bar, crisps, fizzy drink and the right before bed i had a packet of sour haribo :rofl: omg mmmmmmmmmm craving them now lol!! how healthy that night was huh?...not!!


----------



## whiby

Just tried the normal porridge and it was absolutely foul! I managed two teeny mouthfuls before I gave up and had a chocolate shake instead, which was actually ok but a bit sickly towards the end. Do you think I can swop the other packets for shakes? 

What are your favourites?


----------



## ames_x

Whiby your consultant should let you swap them :thumbup:

Well when I first started I liked every single one :shock: then felt really rough one night and my mum told me to eat something and then i fell off the wagon, totally blame her for my downfall :rofl:

Now I only like chocolate mint, chocolate tetras and last week I was brave and also go vanilla and strawberry which I like again! Also like the peanut bars, hate the cranberry ones... taste like nail glue to me :shrug: havent tried any of the others yet


----------



## chele

Yeah your consultant will let you swap the packs. I too hate the porridge. it's like wallpaper paste.

Nice last day of food pinkbow. Just trying to remember what I had for tea. I think I had pumpkin ravioli with pesto with 20 dough balls :rofl: I ate the whole bag, I thought what the hell. And then I had a block of shropshire blue before the counters. And I wonder why I'm fat.
No I don't normally eat like that but knew it was my last night of good food so ate everything in the house :rofl:

How was the weighin pinkbow?
I lost.................

5lbs

Taking me to 14lbs in 2 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## pinkbow

I was the same just demolished everything in sight lol...

Today i had my weigh in and lost 9lbs!!!! :yipee: OMG im sooooooooooo chuffed, in 7days i cant believe it!! :)

Chele - Thats FAB hun 14lb in 2 weeks is awesum...so chuffed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## chele

Oh wow congrats Pinkbow, that's brilliant news!!! :wohoo:
What a great start!!! x


----------



## pinkbow

Thank you :)


----------



## ames_x

Well done hun!!

I think I'm the only person who cant stick to it on weekends :rofl: I pig out and undo the hard work :( x


----------



## emsiee

Well done Chele and Pinkbow!!! Thats fab! 

My weigh day is saturday but have had a sneaky peek and up to now, lost another 3lbs...pretty chuffed with that tbh, that will be a stone in 4 weeks. :thumbup:

I dont do it on weekends either....I like my little meals and nights out ;) But Im managing to keep the weight off which Im really pleased about

Im also beginning to really see a difference on my tummy....its going much flatter!!!!!!!


----------



## whiby

Well day 3 and it seems all I like it the chocolate and the choc mint!! I swopped the packets so now I just have them, and I picked up one banana to try. I can't stand the others and the soups are awful. 

It's going ok so far in as much that I'm not as hungry as I thought I would be, but Ethan was taken to hospital weds night (which was day 1) and he stayed till yest so I had to have a sandwich as there was no other food available in the evening from the canteen. However, on my home scales I have still lost 4lbs in 3 days. 

I forgot my pack and left it at the consultants house -can anyone tell me what the allowed meals are on sole source plus (consultant said something about a certain amount of grammes of chicken, fish or prawns, plus a certain number but I don't know what)

Do you all stick to those recipes? If you don't do it at weekend what do you do?


----------



## pinkbow

Im on sole source so i dont eat any food at all hun.

But i got little books 1 of which tells you about the sole source and sole source plus stage.... so ill tell you what they state ..

you are allowed a 200kal meal...so u can mix and match any of these food, but of course alter the grams etc of each.

120g chicken or turkey(skinless)
190g cod, haddock or white fish
250g steamed tofu
200g quorn
180g tinned tuna in water only
225g low fat cottage cheese
(all uncooked weights)

PLUS

two (15ml) tablespoons of any cooked or raw vegatables:
- asparagus, brocolli, cabbage, cauliflower, celery, courgette, lettuce, mushroom and spinach.

You can flavour your food with fat free/no calorie non oil dressings(ie balsamic vinegar). You can add herbs and spices such as curry or chilli powder, corriander, pepper, chives and parsley.

Hope that helps you all :)
-


----------



## chele

Mmmmmmmm balsamic vinegar.

I think eating something might make me feel more hungry?!


----------



## pinkbow

Chele - thats what i think, im quite happy with no food and losing more weight! Especially till im almost at goal, then i can lol

but yes my mouth was watering writing that haha


----------



## chele

I always reduce my balsamic vinegar and it has the most amazing taste. Is that still allowed I wonder?!


----------



## pinkbow

You can have balsamic vinegar on the SS+ yeah i double checked hun... im sooo glad you gotta have flavour!!! lol


----------



## chele

Mmmm, but SS+ is sooooo far away for me. You'll be on it in about a week :rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

I honestly wish you didnt have to add food so soon, i think its a stone above healthy bmi that is sooon im quite happy just now lol would happily wait till target then start adding, but nope :( lol


----------



## Wobbles

Is anyone on the 2 shakes bigger meal?

I started today - TBH I'm hoping to stay on 3 shakes tiny meal for a week then 2 shakes larger meal on week 2! I have a stone to lose! I've already been on a low calorie diet for 3 weeks at home but it wasn't too healthy nutrients wise and the :witch: time didn't help a week (I stuck) but in total have lost around 8lbs so far! 

Hoping week one gives me a nice dint on the scales ...

Good luck ladies x


----------



## pinkbow

:hi: wobbles!!

Im only on 3 shakes as of now, but ive lost 20lbs in 2weeks so no doubt i will be adding the small cal meal in a few weeks i reckon! i lost 9lbs week 1 and just lost 11lbs week 2!!

Good luck, a few of us have journals if you want to join in on the stalking lol


----------



## Wobbles

Well done :wohoo: How much was your original weight loss target?

I'll thread stalk for now with hope that will keep me going this week, I went for the small meal due to already being on low calorie diet at home x


----------



## pinkbow

Thanks i really wasnt expecting this much so soon, but YAY lol... and really well done on the lbs lost through calorie counting hun

Well 3 stone i need to lose, maybe a bit more if i can but ill try do that calorie counting after this... so got about 2stone left to go.

How are you finding the small meal? What kind of things have you made, not much choice is there lol


----------



## Wobbles

Well done hun & good luck x

Tonight was my first night I did a chicken breast with cajan (sp?) seasoning in the foreman, little lettuce and little cucumber ...used very little no fat dressing! I felt 'ok' after that!

Anyone doing the shakes hot? Yum ....just had a mint choc one as my last shake and night drink instead of coffee! 

On calorie counting I pretty much did:
Brekkie - Cereal bar
Lunch - Cuppa soup (now and then one wholemeal roll)
Dinner - Ham salad or chicken salad (OH doing tuna & prawn salads)
...OH had been taking multi vits with this though
At least 1.5 litres of water

x


----------



## pinkbow

Oooo that sounds yummy!!! im dying to chew something :rofl:

Ive had the shakes hot, very tastey!!.... ive also had the chocolate one hot but mixed it with black coffee, its just like a Mocha nom nom!!! Def try it :)

Im slightly nervous about introducing food and calorie counting as ive never needed to before being pregnant, not mess up through greed but making to right choice of foods iykwim?


----------



## Wobbles

Have you slipped at all? 

Calorie diet just cuts out your snacking I guess but needing good choice of foods, what I did (the sudden drop) wasn't greatly healthy really lol but I'll be back to that my final 3rd week! I', 12.4 from 13.2 (without clothes on) in 2 weeks doing that BMI down to 27 I think it was.

I have a belly Im bigger on top than the bottom :dohh: and never considered myself fat or skinny however the charity skydive requires me to be max of 12.4 with clothes on hence the weight loss ;) been a bit of a challenge! 

x


----------



## pinkbow

I havent slipped at all, no food what so ever, not even tastes!! im in shock i havent lol

Aaaah i seeee you havent got much to go, i was 12st 7 to begin with and lost well over a stone in 2 weeks (crazy).

I can go the whole day without eating then once home LO in bed i pick or just really eat the wrong food not alot of food just unhealthy versions, so im hoping to spread out during the day and go for healthier options?!


----------



## suzanne108

Hi Everyone 

I started today :D 

I had toffee & walnut shake which I thought was yummy, then strawberry which wasn't so nice and vegetable soup was yum and filling because I added loads of water! 

I have 3 stone to lose! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pinkbow

:hi:

wooohooo you are here!! hehe 

Glad you've had a good day, if you dont like any of the shakes or soups you can swap them hun, so dont panic :)

im doing great, fitting into clothes alot better which im dead chuffed about..


----------

